# My new workbench



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi guys,
I took a chance on this pre -fab Oak workbench. 
Nice piece I think. Mostly solid oak. The price was right, (harbor freight), and the shipping was very reasonable.
I like it a lot.
A solid bench, with a solid oak work table.
Not a piece of crap like so many other claims from others.
Just wanted to clue everyone in on a good deal .
(no affliation with them at all).
This is what it looks like when finished.....


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I can see that getting a lot of use...looks good BB


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

That is a great bench. Wish I had room for that for my reloading equipment. I see one of my favorite slingshots hiding in the right corner, a pocket rocket.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Tom! I am sure it is something that will make your crafting of cattys more of a pleasure. It is good hearing how much you enjoy crafting them.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Pretty nice bench. Good choice. Have fun!


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice looking bench, looks Heavy Duty. What's that deal off to the right?? A vice of some kind?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

lobodog2 said:


> Nice looking bench, looks Heavy Duty. What's that deal off to the right?? A vice of some kind?


Yep...
It comes with a nice heavy duty wood vice also.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice pick-up Tom! I've bought from Harbor Freight before and can attest to their products. With all the catalogs I have in the bathroom ( The Mens reading room!







) I might have to order some shelving from them to put in there!!!! Good job Bud! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks very nice, Tom. Good luck and hope you spend many happy hours on it!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice solid bench.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I really needed a bench.
Most of my work was being done on makeshift tables. they had to be taken down and put away at the end of the day. Now I have a dedicated area for this bench, and wifee can still park her car.
Another thing I did was to install an exhaust fan. It will help remove dust and laquer spray,and also carbon monoxide from the salamander. I loose some heat in the process but it is better than getting sick.
Safety first.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> I really needed a bench.
> Most of my work was being done on makeshift tables. they had to be taken down and put away at the end of the day. Now I have a dedicated area for this bench, and wifee can still park her car.
> Another thing I did was to install an exhaust fan. It will help remove dust and laquer spray,and also carbon monoxide from the salamander. I loose some heat in the process but it is better than getting sick.
> Safety first.


Wow Tom,

Hearing your shop improvements is like hearing a good tune.

I am well acquainted with less than optimum work settings, we deal with it, but having the right tools and more favorable conditions can be a good motivator and makes the process pleasant. Glad for you Tom.!!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Thats a great looking wood bench Tom, should see some wonderful slingshots created on it now.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice set up Tom, I've added so many table top tools that I dont have any more room in my shop, I an still using a bench made by my Dad in 1965, solid as a rock but too much stuff (everyone needs stuff right?) on it. Between the reloading bench, two lathes and the rest, I can't fit a thing more. Nice to have space.
Philly


----------

